# A Máfia Lusitana existe!



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 12:44)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/ambiente/residuos-mafia-portuguesa-mafia-residuos-ambiente-poluicao/1096328-4070.html#

Simplesmente ontem fiquei chocado diante desta triste, desprezível e profundamente assustadora realidade inserida no noticiário da TVI à hora do jantar.

É no mínimo revoltante tamanha incúria do ponto de vista ambiental e inacreditável falta de consciência até mesmo de quem directamente contribui para toda aquela podridão como se aquele fosse o único emprego disponível com vista ao seu sustento!

Isto é mau de mais, nem dá para acreditar!


----------



## Ecotretas (20 Out 2009 às 18:54)

joseoliveira disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/ambiente/residuos-mafia-portuguesa-mafia-residuos-ambiente-poluicao/1096328-4070.html#
> 
> Simplesmente ontem fiquei chocado diante desta triste, desprezível e profundamente assustadora realidade inserida no noticiário da TVI à hora do jantar.
> 
> ...



Normalmente isto não aconteceria. Mas os ecologistas andam tão obcecados com o CO2, que já não conseguem ver mais nada! Parabéns à TVI!

Ecotretas


----------



## irpsit (21 Out 2009 às 01:24)

Pois, há muitos problemas ambientais a meu ver mais graves que o CO2, por exemplo, desertificação, poluição dos mares e extinção de espécies, poluição dos solos, etc...



Ecotretas disse:


> Normalmente isto não aconteceria. Mas os ecologistas andam tão obcecados com o CO2, que já não conseguem ver mais nada! Parabéns à TVI!
> 
> Ecotretas


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2009 às 02:27)

Olá_

Não sei tiveram a oportunidade de ver a reportagem na TVI; digo isto porque ainda hoje ao verificar (por acaso) o estado do link que coloquei, notei que o vídeo não estava acessível. Pode ter sido uma situação temporária mas não consegui aceder-lhe!

Uma das partes que mais me chocou foi no comentário se ter abordado o grau de perigosidade para a saúde pública, desde o cheiro nauseabundo a podre e a outra coisa que aqui não digo, nas localidades mais próximas, até à contaminação dos solos, nomeadamente dos lençóis freáticos existentes.
Uma das zonas de exemplo que se falou foi na região das Serras dos Candeeiros e Aire, áreas bastante sensíveis devido sobretudo à porosidade característica dos solos calcários que possuem, sendo por isso digno de grande preocupação.
Substâncias extremamente perigosas com compostos altamente cancerígenos, radioactivos, elementos indutores de alterações genéticas, entre outros, podem estar ou vir a estar contidos na água que abastece aquelas populações, desde do uso doméstico ao uso na agricultura.

É bastante assustador o facto de não termos muitas vezes a consciência da nossa vulnerabilidade diante de uma perigosidade desta natureza.

Não devemos esquecer que ao mostrarmos desta forma a nossa indignação perante ocorrências destas, indirectamente podemos veicular o conhecimento ou reconhecimento a quem de direito para que se sinta impelido a inverter este estado de coisas.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2009 às 11:06)

Esta é uma situação que, supostamente, só aconteceria nos países chamados de "3.º mundo"!! Portugal, neste aspecto, não foge muito dessa classificação!! É uma situação que já conheço há algum tempo! Não é possível que os donos dessas industrias continuem a praticar este tipo de descargas de forma incólume! Esses senhores acham-se à margem da lei e, ainda por cima, acham que têm a razão do seu lado, não se preocupando minimamente com os efeitos na saúde pública, nos solos, no ambiente, etc... 

E a fiscalização (Inspecção Geral do Ambiente e GNR) pelos vistos também não actua minimamente, dados todos os interesses instalados...

E é uma situação tão fácil de resolver...os prevaricadores já estão bem identificados...só falta coragem para lhes aplicar as sanções devidas, não olhando a nomes nem a outros interesses!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2009 às 11:10)

Boas

Eu vi o reportagem ontem já bastante tarde, e não tive paciência para colocar aqui a mensagem. 

APENAS DIGO QUE ISTO É UMA VERGONHA, SINTO UMA REVOLTA QUE NÃO A CONSIGO DESCREVER.

Abraços


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Out 2009 às 13:15)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá_
> 
> Uma das zonas de exemplo que se falou foi na região das Serras dos Candeeiros e Aire, áreas bastante sensíveis devido sobretudo à porosidade característica dos solos calcários que possuem, sendo por isso digno de grande preocupação.


Isso nem sequer é o mais grave. O problema é a captação de águas da EPAL nos Olhos D'Água, que capta directamente dessa zona. Esperemos que eles monitorizem a água como deve ser...

Ecotretas


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2009 às 02:44)

Ecotretas disse:


> Isso nem sequer é o mais grave. O problema é a captação de águas da EPAL nos Olhos D'Água, que capta directamente dessa zona. Esperemos que eles monitorizem a água como deve ser...
> 
> Ecotretas



Olhos D´Água, corrige-me se estou errado, é o local da nascente do rio Alviéla, certo? Caso o seja conheci-o no ano passado no Verão e existe lá uma praia fluvial com parque de campismo e também de merendas. Achei o local muito agradável.

Portanto, se é esse o local que afirmo, tem de facto uma estação da EPAL e suponho que a mesma abasteça a área de Alcanena e afins.

Se assim for, nessa e em outras captações na região, em termos de sinal de alerta, no mínimo seria o “laranja” a ser aplicado!

Espera-se contudo que esta impunidade não perdure por muito mais tempo, que mais pessoas estejam atentas principalmente as que por ali residem porque no fundo é também a sua qualidade de vida que está em risco e que de alguma forma façam eco desta monstruosidade que não passa de uma forma camuflada de terrorismo!

Como sugestão, pedia que se dê continuidade a este tópico envolvendo um acompanhamento na medida do possível desta situação porque muitos mais casos destes certamente existirão e quanto maior dimensão tiver o feedback, maiores serão as probabilidades de se fazer ouvir.


----------



## Ecotretas (22 Out 2009 às 07:46)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olhos D´Água, corrige-me se estou errado, é o local da nascente do rio Alviéla, certo? Caso o seja conheci-o no ano passado no Verão e existe lá uma praia fluvial com parque de campismo e também de merendas. Achei o local muito agradável.
> 
> Portanto, se é esse o local que afirmo, tem de facto uma estação da EPAL e suponho que a mesma abasteça a área de Alcanena e afins.
> 
> ...



O local é verdadeiramente idílico, mas para além da praia não se esqueçam de visitar a garganta e o local onde o ribeiro de montante "se enterra".

Todavia, a captação não é local, mas sim de abastecimento da região de Lisboa, sendo uma das mais importantes captações da EPAL...

Ecotretas


----------



## Liliana15 (22 Out 2009 às 14:27)

*Máfia Lusitana!!!*

*Esta reportagem foi muito bem conseguida e posso dizer mesmo arriscada.
Muitos Parabens a TVI.
No entanto surreal o que está a acontecer no nosso território... não palavras para descrever toda esta falta de civismo e principalmente como é possível alguns seres humanos não olharem a meios para atingirem os seus interesses pessoais, esquecendo-se que o meio ambiente é um bem de todos e que não podem usar e abusar dele.*

È muito triste...


----------



## thunderboy (22 Out 2009 às 16:56)

Tutela investiga resíduos industriais perigosos em Alcanena

O Ministério do Ambiente, do Ordenamento do Território e do Desenvolvimento Regional (MAOTDR) está a investigar a deposição ilegal de resíduos industriais perigosos num terreno em Alcanena, denunciada pela associação ambientalista Quercus e por uma reportagem da TVI.

Em comunicado divulgado terça-feira a Quercus apontava a deposição ilegal de resíduos industriais perigosos num terreno junto à auto-estrada A1, em Covão do Coelho, Alcanena, numa zona próxima de uma falha geológica em área de máxima infiltração no maciço calcário estremenho, junto do Parque Natural das Serras d´Aire e Candeeiros.

«As entidades inspectivas e fiscalizadoras do MAOTDR estão a proceder a diligências no sentido da recolha de provas quanto à responsabilidade das descargas, incluindo a recolha de amostras de resíduos para análise laboratorial», disse fonte da tutela, contactada pela Lusa.

No entanto e apesar de questionado nesse sentido, o MAOTDR não esclarece há quanto tempo tem conhecimento da situação.


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2009 às 17:52)

Só vi hoje este documentário e fiquei chocado com esta triste realidade 

Espero que sejam tomadas medidas para punir os culpados e tentar remediar as zonas mais poluidas.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Out 2009 às 00:22)

thunderboy disse:


> Tutela investiga resíduos industriais perigosos em Alcanena
> 
> Em comunicado divulgado terça-feira a Quercus apontava a deposição ilegal de resíduos industriais perigosos num terreno junto à auto-estrada A1, em Covão do Coelho, Alcanena, numa zona próxima de uma falha geológica em área de máxima infiltração no maciço calcário estremenho, junto do Parque Natural das Serras d´Aire e Candeeiros.
> 
> No entanto e apesar de questionado nesse sentido, o MAOTDR não esclarece há quanto tempo tem conhecimento da situação.



Olá!

A localização referida no comunicado, por si só revela o grau de perigosidade, daí que a urgência em resolver este assunto é para ontem, já para não falar da agravante da chegada do Inverno pelo normal aumento dos valores de precipitação e cujos resultados são certamente óbvios.

A última frase denota que a pressão existe ou então não passa de um gravíssimo acto de negligência pura e simples; das duas, qual a mais grave?
Se estou enganado, as minhas sinceras desculpas!

thunderboy, visto que estás mais próximo do acontecimento, na medida do possível, vai colocando-nos ao corrente da situação.
É daqueles casos típicos que só exercendo pressão sobre o problema e que não caia em esquecimento, se pode obter um resultado com vista ao bem estar de quem realmente merece que são as populações.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Out 2009 às 19:56)

Este concelho é demais...
Não só são depostos os resíduos industriais na serra, mas aqui bem mais perto, por vezes ouço uns camiões muito suspeitos a passar...
Camiões esses que já foram vistos por várias pessoas, e pelo que se suspeita vão descarregar ainda mais resíduos aqui na ETAR conhecida pelas suas descargas que matam grandes quantidades de peixe no rio Alviela.

Aqui fica uma noticia e um comentário que achei interessante acerca do assunto.






> Descarga poluente mata milhares de peixes no rio Alviela
> 09.09.2008
> Lusa, PÚBLICO
> 
> ...





> A culpa é dos camiões cisterna da "TIEL" que passam 2 a três vezes por semana durante todo o dia a caminho da ETAR de Alcanena com os residuos liquidos do aterro da Chamusca. Falem com a AUSTRA e preguntem o porquê?


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Out 2009 às 04:15)

_"Firmino Oliveira lamentou, ao "Diário de Notícias", que apenas a GNR tenha comparecido no local e sem meios para uma intervenção imediata que permitisse identificar os autores do crime ambiental. "A GNR não dispõe dos equipamentos que permitam fazer recolha de amostras de água e de peixe para análises e o Ministério do Ambiente não compareceu no local o dia inteiro", disse ao "Diário de Notícias"."_

Que a GNR não esteja munida de meios com vista à recolha de vestígios destes poluentes em particular para efeitos de análises, até se compreende ou se justifica, quando muito se fizesse acompanhar de uma equipa laboratorial com essa função; agora o que obviamente se considera no mínimo vergonhoso, é que tais elementos da autoridade e para a qual estão no exercício das suas funções, afirmem que a falta de meios eventualmente técnicos mas sobretudo dissuasores, sejam as razões do insucesso destas operações! 
O facto de naquele dia nenhuns membros do Ministério do Ambiente terem comparecido, não é inédito e possivelmente surgiram outras prioridades que impediram a sua presença!!!

Que dizer...?!


----------



## vitamos (26 Out 2009 às 09:48)

thunderboy disse:


> Este concelho é demais...
> Não só são depostos os resíduos industriais na serra, mas aqui bem mais perto, por vezes ouço uns camiões muito suspeitos a passar...
> Camiões esses que já foram vistos por várias pessoas, e pelo que se suspeita vão descarregar ainda mais resíduos aqui na ETAR conhecida pelas suas descargas que matam grandes quantidades de peixe no rio Alviela.
> 
> Aqui fica uma noticia e um comentário que achei interessante acerca do assunto.



Já fui visitar uma vez a ETAR de Alcanena... Lembro-me daquilo que é mais comum numa ETAR... o cheiro desagradável que chegava ao centro de Alcanena... Algo que deve ser por demais incomodativo para as populações. Agora obviamente que uma ETAR tem a sua função e a sua importância, isso é inegável.

Mas a questão que te queira deixar é outra. Antigamente passava regularmente pelas margens do Alviela na zona de Pernes e lembro-me do cheiro nauseabundo do rio naquela zona. Aliás as populações revoltadas decoraram a ponte de Pernes ao longo dos anos com mensagens escritas bem visíveis a quem passava no local. Muitos anos depois pergunto-te como se encontra a zona (se souberes) uma vez que muitas notícias ouvi sobre a requalificação e limpeza do Alviela naquela zona. (?)


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Out 2009 às 21:16)

*Ideologias partidárias à parte, venha o que é realmente importante:*

Novos desenvolvimentos acerca desta matéria parecem estar em curso.
Seria pedir muito se uma possível resolução estivesse já na forja, mas tal não deixa de ser uma possibilidade muito em breve; assim se espera, claro! 

http://beparlamento.esquerda.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1956&Itemid=36

Assim, ao abrigo das disposições constitucionais e regimentais, requer-se ao Ministério do Ambiente, Ordenamento do Território e Desenvolvimento Regional os seguintes esclarecimentos:

*1º)* Como justifica o Ministério do Ambiente a deposição ilegal de resíduos industriais e lamas de depuração, alguns compostos por substâncias perigosas, em várias zonas naturais do país?

*2º)* Quais as acções adoptadas pelo Ministério após a denúncia pública destas infracções ambientais, parte das quais com identificação explícita dos infractores? A Celbi e Poderinova já foram sujeitas a acções de fiscalização e procedimentos judiciais?

*3º)* Tem o Ministério informação sobre os impactes da deposição ilegal dos resíduos na contaminação dos solos, linhas de água, aquíferos, biodiversidade, assim como na saúde das populações?

*4º)* Que medidas urgentes vai o Ministério adoptar para identificar e responsabilizar os infractores, proceder à remoção dos resíduos depositados ilegalmente e avançar com a requalificação ambiental destas zonas?

*5º)* Tem o Ministério conhecimento da dimensão do problema da deposição ilegal de resíduos no país?

*6º)* Que acções vai o Ministério tomar para reforçar a capacidade de fiscalização da IGAOT de modo a evitar que estas situações se continuem a registar no país? 

_*Palácio de São Bento, 23 de Outubro de 2009.*_

A Deputada:

Rita Calvário


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2009 às 19:53)

*Ainda que de âmbito geral, não deixa de ser um incremento importante a destacar.* 

_"A subdirectora-geral da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) admitiu, esta sexta-feira, que a meta traçada para 2016 de deposição em aterro de um terço dos resíduos produzidos no país «poderá ser alcançada». 

«Estamos a trabalhar para que essa meta possa ser alcançada», disse à Lusa Luísa Pinheiro, à margem das XIX Jornadas de Ambiente, uma organização da associação ambientalista Quercus que debate o tratamento mecânico e biológico (TMB) na reciclagem dos resíduos urbanos."_ 

Mais pormenores:
http://diario.iol.pt/ambiente/residuos-aterro-ambiente-apa-luisa-pinheiro-tvi24/1099565-4070.html


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

Desde já uma reacção tornada pública da parte do Ministério do Ambiente que se poderá considerar um passo importante numa decisão cujo o desafio será leva-la até ao fim! 

"... têm um prazo de 60 dias para retirá-los..."

(...no âmbito do processo da deposição de resíduos industriais e lamas de depuração em aterros ilegais, nomeadamente em Alcanena.)

Divulgado no Jornal Nacional da TVI


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mar 2010 às 02:55)

joseoliveira disse:


> "... têm um prazo de 60 dias para retirá-los..."



Alcanena: resíduos depositados ilegalmente ainda continuam no Covão do Coelho *25.02.2010*
Lusa, PÚBLICO 

Os resíduos depositados ilegalmente no Covão do Coelho, concelho de Alcanena, ainda não foram removidos, apesar de já ter passado o prazo dado, em Novembro passado, pela Inspecção-Geral do Ambiente e Ordenamento do Território, denunciou hoje a Quercus.

*Há mais de quatro meses, a 15 de Outubro*, a Quercus denunciou ao Ministério do Ambiente as descargas ilegais de resíduos naquele local, junto ao Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros. Trata-se de cinzas e escórias da queima de resíduos numa central térmica na Leirosa, Figueira da Foz.

A 4 de Novembro, a Inspecção-Geral do Ambiente e Ordenamento do Território (IGAOT) intimou os responsáveis para que, no prazo de 60 dias, repusessem a situação, removendo os resíduos e encaminhando-os para um destino autorizado. 

Hoje, a Quercus vem lembrar que os resíduos não chegaram a ser removidos, “continuando actualmente enterrados no local, conferindo uma situação de crime de desobediência”, escreve em comunicado. A associação sublinha que “desde o dia 4 de Novembro já passaram 117 dias (80 dias úteis) sobre a notificação da IGAOT a dar um prazo de 60 dias para a remoção dos resíduos em questão”.
_

Terá isto causado algum espanto a quem leu estas linhas?! 
 *Até quando se permitirá a existência desta monstruosidade?* 

Mais pormenores em: http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1424404


----------

